# mosquitos?



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

It will not be long and we will be able to hike into
the mountain lakes to do a little fishing.
But mosquitos are hatching and very hungery after
a winter of being dormant.

What do you recommend to make the goats
more comfortable? And maybe even our own
personal protection?
 
Thank you


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

We just use a good repellent with at least 10% DEET. On the goats we spray it on our hand and wipe them down with it to avoid getting it into their eyes. It is very important to tie them at night because they will leave camp and head to high ground to get away from the mosquitoes if they get too bad. We lost two goats one time because the renters left them loose in a bad mosquito area. We never found them.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

We use anti-static dryer sheets. We rub down the boys with them. Then put them away so they don't get eaten.


----------



## ryorkies (May 4, 2010)

Has anyone ever packed in a extra dome tent with no floor.
And put the goats in it at night?
Just curious.


----------



## Bob Jones (Aug 21, 2009)

I don't think my goats have small enough 'personal spaces' to permit them to sleep so close together. I think they would be butting and tussling all night.


----------



## idahonancy (Dec 13, 2008)

Never mind mind boys personal space issues. That would be quickly resolved when the tent disapeared. Cruiser, the lowest on the totem pole of dominence, has never lost his taste for eating everything. He is a dangerous goat that would probably kill himself eating a tent. If he decides something is not worth swallowing he will chew holes and drag it around in the mud for entertainment. He particular likes to unzip zippers and peel back velcro. A tent could be a disaster but a muzzle may help.


----------



## Hasligrove (Dec 10, 2008)

I've used Tri Tec 14 for horses and have had good results. The 14 stands for 14days so you don't have keep putting it on. Although...if it is really that buggy I can't stand it cause they eat me alive even with 100% deet! :shock:

http://www.smartpakequine.com/ProductCl ... lassId=720


----------



## gina (Jul 28, 2013)

Oh I did not know it was ok to use horse spray for goats. I will get this as I am looking for something to keep the ticks off, as well as mosquitoes.


----------



## tmas (Aug 1, 2013)

This summer i used Repel XP, it's a repellent for flies, ticks, and mosquitoes for horses. I asked my Vet and he gave me a squirt bottle to try, he said horses are much more sensitive to chemicals and that this would be fine for goats. It worked great, before I sprayed they would be shaking and biting like crazy getting bothered by the squitoes, after i sprayed them down i couldn't see a bug on them. I live about 1/4 mile from a big slow river and the biting bugs get pretty bad in july-august. This stuff lasted for a couple days too, and it smells good as well can't complain about that!


----------

